# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Cà phê - Kem H2O - Cafe Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Không gian hiện đại, được thiết kế khá thoáng với sân vườn và cây cối xung quanh làm chủ đạo.


Có nhiều khu vực cho bạn lựa chọn. Khu vực sân vườn thích hợp với những bạn ưa thích thiên nhiên và không gian máy lạnh dành cho những ai thích yên tĩnh. Những người muốn ngắm cảnh đường phố về đêm có thể chọn cho mình một chỗ ngồi thích hợp trên lầu với ghế ngồi êm ái, dễ chịu. 


Quán có thực đơn khá phong phú, từ điểm tâm, cơm trưa văn phòng tới các loại thức uống phổ biến. Quán có dịch vụ Wi-Fi miễn phí dành cho các bạn trẻ năng động hay những người bận rộn. 
Nhân viên phục vụ khá chu đáo.


Ðịa chỉ	94 An Bình, P.5, Q.5, TP. Hồ Chí Minh.

Chỉ dẫn	Từ ngã tư An Bình - Trần Hưng Đạo đi thẳng đường An Bình chừng 50m sẽ thấy quán bên tay trái.

Ðiện thoại	(08) 8380668	Fax	(08) 9234207

Ðịa chỉ E-mail	namha.dainam@hcm.vnn.vn


>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Cà phê - Kem H20_



(Nguồn Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

nhiều cây cối, có vẻ không khí trong lành đấy...

----------

